# Software



## John Prince (Jun 29, 2012)

What software do you use to make labels? What kind of printer paper?
Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 29, 2012)

I use Avery labels #8164 and their free software


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 29, 2012)

I customize one of my pics with Window Paint, then use Avery program to print my labels. Its so easy, even a caveman can do it!


----------



## SmallTown (Jun 29, 2012)

I use Avery labels 5164 for a laser printer. I go to Staples and have them printed. Cheaper to paid them then buy a laser printer. They charge around forty cents per sheet.


----------



## tonyt (Jun 29, 2012)

I use Photo Shop and upload to myownlabels.com. Its expensive but it makes my wine taste better. Hahaha


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 7, 2012)

Smalltown, I suppose you put your label designs on a CD?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 7, 2012)

I use Microsoft Picture It and Photo Shop CS and then the free Avery template with Word to print them.


----------



## SmallTown (Jul 8, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Smalltown, I suppose you put your label designs on a CD?


 I put them on a USB flash drive and take them to the store. Call your local store and see if that's good for them.


----------



## cindy (Jul 8, 2012)

I make them with picmonkey and print them...best part there free.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 8, 2012)

I use Avery as well...


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 8, 2012)

I forgot about thumb drives. Thanks SmallTown!!


----------



## SmallTown (Jul 8, 2012)

Your Welcome...


----------



## edv (Jul 12, 2012)

I've always used CorelDraw! to render my label ideas, then print on Avery address labels with inkjet.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 13, 2012)

Gimp to MS word to print on a Primera LX900 printer


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 13, 2012)

I use a free program called The Gimp its like photo shop but free

one I was started playing with for my fire wine


----------

